# Stirb Langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere heute um 18:30 Uhr



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb Langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere heute um 18:30 Uhr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb Langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere heute um 18:30 Uhr


----------



## FinKarras (5. Januar 2013)

Yippie Ya Yeah Schweinebacke endlich ein Neuer Die Hard kinofilm.

Kann es Kaum erwarten den zu Sehen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Januar 2013)

Finde es n bischen schade, das aus Stirb Langsam immer mehr ein Buddy Movie geworden ist.  Wobei Samuel L Jackson nicht so nervig war wie Justin Long. Aber mir gefielen die ersten beiden Filme immer noch am besten.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Januar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Finde es n bischen schade, das aus Stirb Langsam immer mehr ein Buddy Movie geworden ist.  Wobei Samuel L Jackson nicht so nervig war wie Justin Long. Aber mir gefielen die ersten beiden Filme immer noch am besten.


 
Ja finde ich auch, ab Teil 3 fand ich die Filme jetzt nicht mehr so toll. Aber der erste bleibt IMHO unerreicht... Schaue ihn immer wieder gerne... Geilster Satz ist immer noch "... na los zeig ihm die Uhr.... muss dir doch nicht peinlich sein.... natürlich ne Rolex Und dann dieses Grinsen *lol*


----------

